# Pup Selection - Dominance or Defense?



## Jim Domenico (Oct 2, 2009)

At the moment I'm looking at a pup I like very much, and have put down a deposit on one of the litter anyway (theres more than 1 viable candidate among them). The dog I like best, is a little terror to be honest, has a bite/grip like an alligator, very active, clued on to his surroundings, seems to adapt to change well etc.

One thing in specific he does, makes me raise an eyebrow slightly, when anyone approaches the box he growls and gets into a "ready" position if that makes sense... kinda stoops down on his forelegs as if he is about to pounce and seems to get a little aggro. He soon turns into a jabbering nutbag if you produce a rag or something of interest and you're instantly back to friendly status.

Now at first I thought, oh hell yeah... this boys got some balls, exactly what I'm looking for, but than I started to worry maybe its shitty nerves or he switches to defense a little too easy.

Any tips on how to differentiate between confidence and nerves/defense?

The general feel of the pup that I get, and mostly anyone who has seen him, is that he is just hard as nails takes no crap from anyone and stands his ground - dominant dogs I can deal with, and don't mind. Fear biters and dogs that switch to defense at the drop of a hat - not so much my thing.

Whilst I'm pretty confident in what I see, just wanted to know if you guys had any methods for testing the theory, I'll be going back when he is a little older and plan on taking him out and about for a bit, doing some environmental testing, loud noises, weird surfaces, strange people and dogs... should tell me more, but any tips on specifics would be great if you have any.

Thanks in advance.

PS. I am purchasing this pup with the hopes of training and possibly titling in PSA/Ring Sports see how it turns out, pups can be a crapshoot, hence the worry in trying to get my pick right


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Is it a beagle ??


----------



## Jim Domenico (Oct 2, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Is it a beagle ??


Hahaha close... but no cigar.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Ok, **** hound ??


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Sounds like a description of "sharpness" to me, and not necessarily a reason to worry or avoid choosing him. How it compliments the rest of his character determines if it's an asset or liability. Also to consider, is whether it works for your handling style and you're sharp enough as well to keep him in check.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Unless, of course it is the savage coonhound, and you will have to wear armor by the time the dog is 5 months of age. LOL

This really is a hard thing to answer, as I can not see the pup doing it. He could just be a vocal little ****er. The semi play bow is probably just that.


----------



## Mike D'Abruzzo (Oct 6, 2009)

maybe the scene I'm imagining is a little off, but it sounds a lot like just a play bow with maybe some demanding vocalizations - especially if the pup is expecting some rag work. My AB did this as a pup and turned into an all around great dog - pet, sport type stuff, PP, whatever you threw at her really, and great with kids. Still does it at 11 years old to try to solicate play.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Post video ain't no way to tell. What breed of pup is it don't you have any one who can help you pick a pup that you go to a dog board for help good luck with that.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes, what he said above. A video is worth a thousand pictures and million words.

Once the video is seen (with sound on as well), that could help tremendously here with some educated guesses.

And you are right as well, every puppy, no matter how promising is a crapshot. I have seen super promising puppies turn into "eh, he is okay" dogs and some labeled as "shitters, will never amount to a hill of beans" turn into great adult dogs.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I liked the pedigree on a bitch that Laurent had, and asked about the pups from her, and he asked me why I wanted a pet. 

Never would have guessed that. So my thought process behind choosing pups went flying out the window, and I fell out chasing it. Pretty big thump.


----------

